# Hillbilly hunter



## Stickgrappler (Sep 27, 2013)

A hillbilly went hunting one day in West Virginia and bagged 3 ducks. He put them in the bed of his pickup truck and was about to drive home when he was confronted by an ornery game warden who didn't like hillbillies. The game warden ordered the hillbilly to show him his hunting license and the hillbilly pulled out a valid West Virginia hunting license.

The game warden reached over and picked up one of the ducks, sniffed its butt and said, "This duck ain't from West Virginia. This is a Kentucky duck. You got a Kentucky huntin' license, boy?" The hillbilly reached into his wallet and produced a Kentucky hunting license. The game warden looked at it, reached over and grabbed the second duck, sniffed its butt, and said, "This ain't no Kentucky duck. This duck's from Tennessee. You got a Tennessee license?" The hillbilly reached into his wallet and pulled out a Tennessee hunting license. The game warden then reached over and picked up the 3rd duck, sniffed its butt, and said, "This ain't no Tennessee duck. This duck's from Virginia.

You got a Virginia hunting license, boy?" Again, the hillbilly reached into his wallet and pulled out a Virginia hunting license. The game warden was extremely frustrated at this point, yelled at the hillbilly, "Just where the hell you from?" The hillbilly turned around, bent over, dropped his pants and said, "You tell me, you're the expert."


----------

